# Got Mindi's DNA test results today!



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

So the results were.....Maltese, Miniature Poodle & Chihuahua!! Lol, I can kind of...maybe see the poodle. Her hair is a little thicker and has a tiny bit of a wave to it if I don't blow dry it. I giggle at the chihuahua...but hey, maybe its recessive! I attached a screenshot of one of the pages. It says one parent is full Maltese and the other parent was 1/2 mini-poodle & 1/2 chi... those grandparents were full mini-poodle & full chi. I don't know how accurate the DNA test are but I can roll with it. Interesting anyway! 

Oliver came with CKC Maltese papers....not that those mean anything. I think I might DNA test him for the fun of it and see what comes back. Now that he has lost his puppy coat he has a few weird wiry or coarse hairs on the base of his back... I can't figure out what those are...Does not seem Maltese though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's interesting, did it cost a lot to do the DNA?
Who would guess Chihuahua :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> That's interesting, did it cost a lot to do the DNA?
> Who would guess Chihuahua :HistericalSmiley:


I bought it from Wisdom Panel. It cost $85 on the website. I didn't want to wait for them to ship it to me though. Petsmart had it for $89 but they were out of stock. Petco had them for $99 but price matched Petsmart for me. It took 16 days to get the results from the day they received the cheek swabs. They just sent me a $15 off coupon to use on another one. I figured I might as well do Oliver's!

It's weird to know that she is Malti-Poo/Chi... I've called her a Malt for the 5 years that I've had her.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Doggie dna*



Mindi's mom said:


> I bought it from Wisdom Panel. It cost $85 on the website. I didn't want to wait for them to ship it to me though. Petsmart had it for $89 but they were out of stock. Petco had them for $99 but price matched Petsmart for me. It took 16 days to get the results from the day they received the cheek swabs. They just sent me a $15 off coupon to use on another one. I figured I might as well do Oliver's!
> 
> It's weird to know that she is Malti-Poo/Chi... I've called her a Malt for the 5 years that I've had her.



Mindi sure looks like a pure Malt to me in her photos, it must be dominant in her. It will be interesting to find out for sure what Oliver is since he was presented to you as pure malt. DNA is so interesting for dogs as much as for people! I wish I could have tested my dear :heart:Kar:heart::wub: who is at the bridge now.... I would have loved to have know what her mix was. I still have a lock of Kar's hair {with her DNA} that I keep in an urn instead of ashes... maybe someday there will be a doggie DNA test which will allow me to get her 'hair' tested in order to find out, I'd still like to know even though she's at the bridge...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's important to remember that home DNA testing (for people or for dogs) isn't 100% accurate and people who test twice using the same company's product are even getting two different results. What the tests do is compare your dog's DNA sample to those they have on file; the results of Mindi's say that her DNA profile is similar to a database file that is Maltese, poodle and chi. 

But, it's fun! This article explains a bit about why it's not foolproof; they do say that the brand you used is probably the most accurate because of the size of the database. Dog breed genetic tests put to the test - VIN


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I would love to do this on Sophie, even if just for fun! She's supposed to be a Maltipoo. 
Your babies are beautiful, but Chi? Looks like all Malt to me!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mindi looks pure malt to me too...


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

maggieh said:


> It's important to remember that home DNA testing (for people or for dogs) isn't 100% accurate and people who test twice using the same company's product are even getting two different results. What the tests do is compare your dog's DNA sample to those they have on file; the results of Mindi's say that her DNA profile is similar to a database file that is Maltese, poodle and chi.
> 
> But, it's fun! This article explains a bit about why it's not foolproof; they do say that the brand you used is probably the most accurate because of the size of the database. Dog breed genetic tests put to the test - VIN


I did a lot of research before I did it. They explained how they get their results. I also work at a vet office as a tech... Everyone there makes jokes about the DNA tests. I know it isn't a definite. All of what she came up as are very common breeds with many samples to compare to. I really just did it for fun/entertainment. Good conversation starter!

I looked up some "poo-chi" dogs and some look similar... Some look very chi like too. I guess just depends on which traits are dominate.

I'm anxious to see what Oliver's says.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Never would guess chi. My guess would have been pure Diva maybe - looking at her in that very cute purple and pink sweeter. She does look like a pure Malt.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have heard about these and heard they aren't always very accurate. But either way can be kind of fun . Guess the Taco Bell dog got loose


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

This would be fun to find out.
Giggle....Chi !


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

*Malchipoo pics*

I googled some "malchipoos" (I cringe at some of these "designer" names)... Here are a couple that I could see where they might be similar. I still think Mindi looks more Malt but maybe that is because one of her parents is supposedly pure Malt...I dont know...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's surprising that she is part chi! She looks full Malt to me!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We just ordered a kit for Belle. Tired of calling her a Maltese mix so we will find out. I will keep you all posted. Is how it works Petey may be next.


----------

